# ~LittleAzul and Her Fish Friends~



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! I thought I would start up this journal to show off my 10 gallon TopFin tank and my little friends that occupy it!

My betta Azul had passed on in February and Im not ready for another betta until Im more informed. However.. there is no way I was leaving the pet store yesterday without fish. 

So.. I ended up getting two Zebra Danios. And I love them already! Theyre fast little buggers too so its hard to get a picture. They will get new tankmates (more zebras and maybe a few cories too) in about a week. They love to chase one another and have started making use of the rock cave since last night. Heres a pic of them in the bag yesterday, just getting acclimated to the temperature.

Heres hoping this future group will last longer.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool but you should get 3 more danios, because they are schooling fish and other wise they will get mean.(from experience).


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh no worries, I plan to get them in a few days.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok good, you could go to this site for some ideas on some fish or you could by them on the site. their shipping fee is $5.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh I got places to go around here. Thank you though for the suggestion!


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yep no problem.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update

Zebra danios are still well. Changed 50% of the water yesterday and fed them today. Theyre fast little buggers.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya they are.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Update

Did another 50% water change today. It is difficult to get those danios into a bag so you can change the water. But they have been good so far and will get their dinner later. :3


----------

